# Snow foam lance, worth the investment?



## Jakk (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello all,

I have recently upgraded to a Nilfisk C110 p/washer and have to say it is fantastic. Unlike my old washer the pressure is great and the detergent bottle not only holds a decent amount of product but also lathers it up for my prewash stage (i currently use turtlewax pressure washer solution).

I am toying with the idea of getting a foam lance for the Nilfisk, however they are fairly expensive at ~£40 with the additional cost of snowfoam.

My main concern is will i actually gain any extra cleaning power for the extra cash spent on the Foaming lance/snowfoam, or would i see more or less the same results considerably cheaper by just using a TFR like Bilt Hamber Surfex ran through the Nilfisk's detergent bottle?

Cheers guys


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

tfr for me dont know if there is a definiate answer for this think its open to everyones owm preferences


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I prefer using snow foam as I can leave it to dwell while I get on with other tasks. There's been a few test threads on here lately that have highlighted how well snow foam does actually work.

Had my lance for 4/5 years now so isn't expensive at all :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got a 110 also, at first I used the bottle that came with it, I even took it apart and added a filter to try and get it to "foam" up, it worked a bit and also cleaned a bit however its nothing compared to a snow foam gun, its day and night, if you use a decent snow foam you'll see the difference, mines near enough 90-95% clean, with snow foam its important to let it dwell imo and I defo see the difference, I now use my nilfisk gun for either shampoo or rinse aid, I bought a spare nilfisk one so keep product in both, makes it quicker and easier to clean my car, I spray with shampoo before washing it and it makes it feel slicker. just my 2p worth. The key is a decent snow foam though hth


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Does protect your car from you inflicting damage when the car is really dirty!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer foam , One of the reasons is it still makes me smile everytime I use it . And of course it's cleaning properties 

And if you can't smile whilst your working , Whats the point


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

With the right snow foam they are definitely worth it, for the fact they remove so much before you physically touch the car...

But, to add, when you've spent £1k, £5K, £10K, £20K more on your car, £xxx for tax, £yyy for insurance, god knows what for petrol, what's £40 for something that is likely to help?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not an expert but I have a snow foam lance and have used it maybe 5 times (with AB Magifoam) and have mixed feelings. My procedure is to blast the car with a PW to knock off the loose mud, snow foam it (which is fun), leave to dwell for 30 mins, rinse off then use the 2 bucket wash method. The foam gets rid of 90% of the dirt but what is left behind is still pretty noticeable. During the winter I just did the foaming and didn't touch the car - I would definitely recommend it in this situation, as an alternative to doing nothing. It does also loosen whatever muck is left and I'm sure its worth it if you want to absolutely minimise marring. Despite all these positive points, I do find it a palaver though as you need to measure out the foam, top up with water, fit to the lance and when you are done, you need to flush out the lance with water to prevent it getting bunged up. I am tempted to try a product like Citrus Power dispensed through a spray pump.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cliffp said:


> I am not an expert but I have a snow foam lance and have used it maybe 5 times (with AB Magifoam) and have mixed feelings. My procedure is to blast the car with a PW to knock off the loose mud, snow foam it (which is fun), leave to dwell for 30 mins, rinse off then use the 2 bucket wash method. The foam gets rid of 90% of the dirt but what is left behind is still pretty noticeable. During the winter I just did the foaming and didn't touch the car - I would definitely recommend it in this situation, as an alternative to doing nothing. It does also loosen whatever muck is left and I'm sure its worth it if you want to absolutely minimise marring. Despite all these positive points, I do find it a palaver though as you need to measure out the foam, top up with water, fit to the lance and when you are done, you need to flush out the lance with water to prevent it getting bunged up. I am tempted to try a product like Citrus Power dispensed through a spray pump.


I'm no expert either but always happy to post my results, a mixture of dwelling time, product and good flow rate washer can omit the need for a follow up bucket wash (video click on the pic to play)



but as Ricky suggests the OP perhaps has concerns as spending as much or a good 50% of the cost of the washer on a foam lance, yes he will get foam, but the lack could be to do with lower flow rate washer


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Snow foam lance for me is a must defo when we have all the snow on the roads etc when car is really dirty its used first


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I watched the video but would be a bit scared holding my Kranzle K10 nozzle that close to my paintwork. Is it really safe to hold it that close? I thought most people recommended holding it at least a couple of feet away and at a small angle to the paintwork. I don't really want to experiment on my new £48k car!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cliffp said:


> I watched the video but would be a bit scared holding my Kranzle K10 nozzle that close to my paintwork. Is it really safe to hold it that close?* I thought most people recommended* holding it at least a couple of feet away and at a small angle to the paintwork. I don't really want to experiment on my new £48k car!


That's the problem, MOST people, if ever the machine strips the paint that is already in good condition I will report back immediately, however in the meantime, it is safe as demo'd many times, my bro's fto has scraged paint and the washer did not remove any more of the paint, I'm surprised the kranzle is not doing it for you, but then you say you are holding the nozzle too far away to be effective after spending all that hard earned on a motor and cream of the crop power washer, I have a good home for the washer :thumb:


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll try it a bit closer next time. I'd never get rid of the PW it is excellent


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

never used snow foam, never needed to use snow foam. I have always seen it as a bit of a gimmick. If i think it is necessary to soak the car for a bit in something to loosen the dirt (which consequently i generally find a pressure washer alone is suffice) then I will use a pump sprayer with a apc/shampoo mix. I have just taken delivery on some Maxolen First stage pre wash shampoo (a biodegradable tfr like solution if you will) which I will be trying out so that will probably replace my apc solution, And the Maxolen will be applied via a sprayer at cost circa £10 (even though it apparently works well through a foam lance).


----------



## Jakk (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright chaps,

Thanks for the responses. 

I had a bit of a revelation yesterday, working on the dirties car I have ever encountered with several years worth ofy thick and grimy film over it.

I found that several spraying's of various pre-wash products from the pressure washer (pressure washer solution, to diluted APC, to the dreaded fairy liquid), just didn't foam it enough to get the stuff to dwell on the paintwork for any reasonable length of time to actually loosen anything, it was just more of a soapy rinse.

Ended up having to two bucket wash it about 4 times to get it looking reasonable, and have pretty much ruined a wash mit in the process.

As such, I'm starting to think that for quick winter washes, and working on particularly grimy cars the foam lance may be a worthwhile investment if it allows the prewash (whether it be TFR, snow foam or whatever) to sit on the paintwork and loosen, rather than just dribbling straight off onto the floor.

Cheers


----------



## andynick69 (Dec 3, 2010)

most cars need more than just a pressure wash just to loosen dirt


----------



## msmmr (Mar 15, 2012)

Havent used personally but after seeing it first hand and in pics i love it. Get yourself one!


----------

